# Brandy Melville



## Barbie2 (Apr 15, 2016)

I dont know if you guys have ever heard of this brand but I love it.Everythings a size small so right away I dont have to worry about what size am I / what size to get and they never sell out of a size small because thats all they make.I really like their clothes their just basic tees , shirts , blouses and casual attire and its not super expensive.I think it has like forever 21/ H &amp;M prices so its pretty affordable.I love their vodi shorts I have about 5 pairs their so comfy.The only thing is if you order online you sometimes get the wrong order like one time I ordered a lot of stuff and they ended up not giving me the one shirt I bought but they gave me another shirt which I think someone else must of ordered lol but It was a halter so I ended up just keeping it and reordering the shirt I wanted so it was fine.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 15, 2016)

I've never heard of the brand. Will have to check it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Barbie2 (May 6, 2016)

I love Brandy Melville ! I just bought one of their silky pink shirts and a black skirt to go with it.I wanted the skirt pictured below that the models wearing but I dont think they have it out yet so I got some cordoury skirt  the one pictured with the pink floyd tee to go with it. I hope it works just as well if not I can always wear it with another outfit.I think for the silk pink shirt it was $26 and the skirt was $20.So everythings reasonable as far as prices go.





  



  





Other stuff I wanted  is below but they were out of stock / sold out for now.I wanted the shirt below in pink but they dont have it and I still want that pink cami but they are sold out.These are sold out items below  :scared:


----------



## Barbie2 (May 10, 2016)

Update I got the pink cami I saw it was back in stock today and since their stuff is so cheap I bought it  :w00t:  .


----------

